# Points?



## blzafour (Aug 7, 2009)

Can someone tell me how do I collect "points" that I receive. Thanks !

Blza


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 7, 2009)

You collect points from other members.  If someone feels you deserve points from a smoke or you help someone or you posted something very helpful members dish out points.  you do this by clicking on the scales in the upper right hand corner.  Member giving out points will determine how much reputation you get.  Someone with a higher rep will boost your rep faster than a newbie.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 7, 2009)

What he ^^^^^^^^ said. we like to give point out here to rank you. All you have to do don't think of the points they too will come to you in time. Just go out and smoke to your hearts content and the point will be there. So go smoke something and post the pictures.


----------



## wutang (Aug 7, 2009)

To see who has given you points, click User CP near the top of the page. Usually the person will leave a little note or comment.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks wu for the back up.


----------



## wutang (Aug 7, 2009)

Any time.


----------



## alx (Aug 7, 2009)

What happens if you select disapprove when you are typing in your message at user control.

I am memeber of a body building forum and they have negative points which is pretty childish.Better to not say anything....


----------

